# Site issue. Does anyone else........



## Rick (Sep 14, 2005)

have to log in each time they visit the site? It's been doing this for a couple weeks now.


----------



## ellroy (Sep 14, 2005)

Yes Rick I do....is that not what's meant to happen? I assumed there would be some kind of cookie,

Alan


----------



## Ian (Sep 14, 2005)

I do if I deletew my cookies...which I have to do regularly when using the chat, as it seems to screw up otherwise...but if not, then I tend to stay logged in.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## PseudoDave (Sep 14, 2005)

Rick, are your security settings different now? It could only be down to the cookies really, or more unlikely, but still possible, any new firewall you've installed. In internet explorer, when set to high security I always need to log in, when on medium i do not. In mozilla firefox, it works every time no matter what security settings i have, but may be worth a check if you use this browser as well (better browser in all anyway).

Dave


----------



## Rick (Sep 14, 2005)

It just started doing this suddenly a couple weeks ago. Nothing has been changed. Don't have this issue with any other forums I visit.


----------



## Samzo (Sep 14, 2005)

it does that to me on ebay sometimes for a while then stops


----------

